# Gps Tracker



## Reda7x (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello,
I'm currently keeping a stray cat while he's getting treated for mites. It's not the first time he's been inside my house as he already came to my home several times since we met and he even chose to stay during the nights. Now that he's inside the house 24/7, only going out a few times with a leash, the poor guy looks miserable which makes me really sad because I was trying to use this opportunity to make him an indoor cat. I've been looking for ways to track the cat so i can at least pick him up at night because it's freezing cold but I'm afraid if i put a gps tracker on the cat someone will attempt to steal it or cut it off (especially by the previous owners of the cat that even though they abandoned him they still like to call him over to their house once or twice a month). Is there anyway I can at least male it hard for the collar to come off? Oh I should also mention that the cat is getting neutered tomorow. Thank you in advance for your help and I apologise for my awful English. ?


----------

